# cheapest card of nVidia with pixel shaders??



## saketkutta (Feb 12, 2005)

I want to buy a graphics card. And as my mother board is old it supports only 2X and 4X not 8X. Is there any card with 2X/4X with pixel shaders and is the cheapest one. I would not like names of Radeon since its expensive than nVidia and I dont like it.

So plz post some names of nVidia cards with pixe shaders and is the cheapest with the price.


----------



## darklord (Feb 12, 2005)

The best you can buy is Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 which available for as low as 2500 or less.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 12, 2005)

The fx5200 which sucks  but yes its the cheapest one. Better wait out till the 6200 series arrive.


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 12, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> The best you can buy is Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 which available for as low as 2500 or less.




Its 8X I want it for 2X or 4X


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 12, 2005)

8x cards will run on mobos which support only 4x. It will run at 4x speeds thats all. Like the others said the 5200 is the cheapest card mate.


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 12, 2005)

yeps geforce fx 5200 
dunno much about ATI


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 12, 2005)

my mobo supports just 2X. Which card will i be able to use. I tried 5200 it does not work. I am planiing to buy GeForce 3 will tht support PoP:SoT And PoP:WW


----------



## icecoolz (Feb 12, 2005)

Geforce 3 does not have Hardware Texture and Lighting support hence you wont be able to play PoP series as it needs H T&L


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 12, 2005)

I thought GF3 has HW TnL Coz all the games tht require TnL have GeForce 2-6 in their supported chipset lists


----------



## Geforce (Feb 13, 2005)

Geforce 3 SUPPORTS Hardware Tranform and Lighting.

 Starting from Geforce256 H T&L was introduced. It was not there on TNT, TNT2.

 Even if you get GF3 it would be very expensive. Don't buy it ... there are much better cards available.

 Buy a Geforce 4 Ti4200 128MB at the least and it will run on 2x. It will cost around 4.5k ... 64MB one will be a little cheaper.

 Nothing like it if you can get an ATI Radeon 9600 for around 5k. And do not go for 9600SE (64-bit memory). Don't know if it has any problems with 2x. All these boards are 2x/4x/8x compatible.


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanx Geforce but how will I know tht a card is 2X or 4X or 8X. I will search in Kathmandu for GF4 Ti200.


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 13, 2005)

saketkutta said:
			
		

> Thanx Geforce but how will I know tht a card is 2X or 4X or 8X. I will search in Kathmandu for GF4 Ti200.



Listen buddy agp 8x or 4x isn't gonna make a difference , since agp standard was made to be backwards compatible. So be rest assured that the card even if its agp 8x will probably work with a AGP 4x slot.


----------



## pimpom (Feb 13, 2005)

Like others said, 4x and 8x are cross-compatible and since the 4x bandwidth is big enough, there will be negligible difference in performance if you run an 8X card in a 4x slot.

However 1x/2x operate on 3.3V while 4x/8x use 1.5V, so they are not cross-compatible and there is even some risk of damage to your card or the motherboard if you try to use a 1.5V card on a 3.3V slot. A 1.5V (4x/8x) card has an extra notch at the connecting edge, i.e., 3 notches as against 2 notches on 1x/2x cards.


----------



## Bomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Wow ! Darklord Returns.............


----------



## darklord (Feb 13, 2005)

You can even get ATI Radeon 9200.It is a decent card.Although it doesnt support DX9,it is pretty decent.


----------



## svk (Feb 15, 2005)

r u guys sure that the rate of fx5200  is 2500/-. if so i gotta get one soon.


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 19, 2005)

In Nepal I just got GeForce 2 MX 400 with 64 MB.
Which of the recent games does it suports. I will get it tomorrow.


----------



## techno_funky (Feb 19, 2005)

svk said:
			
		

> r u guys sure that the rate of fx5200  is 2500/-. if so i gotta get one soon.


what the heck who said that 
no way man it atleast gotta cost you 3-4k (approx not sure)


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2005)

heck

the card is very well within the 3k budget

more than that u gotta be kiddin

the digit prices given in the reviews are like f*ck seriously 

more than 3-4k u can better get a decent card instead of wasting 4k for such a card


----------



## blade_runner (Feb 19, 2005)

Yeah the fx5200's with the sucky 64 bit mem will come below 3k and i m damn sure it's arnd 2.5-2.6k in mumbai.


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2005)

mebbe techno is shocked coz he brot his msi fx 5200 128 mb for a lil over 5k back then

so its hard to c the price fall to half


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 19, 2005)

Just inquired the XFX 5200 128MB one costs Rs.2,450 and the 256MB one costs arnd 4.9k  

@saketkutta.....with an MX400 u ca play Hl2,Gta Vice city,Doom 3 (i Guess),Fifa 2005 and Ut2k4 at somewhat Low settings


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 19, 2005)

now can someone temme is the fx5200 xfx 64 mb card really good?

y does digit luv this card so much

it always wins and is recommended by digit dunno y ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 20, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> now can someone temme is the fx5200 xfx 64 mb card really good?


Nope.....but for those with low budgets this is a grab  



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> y does digit luv this card so much


Well here i guess digit has some affection for Nvidia cards....and say they always have an edge over Ati one's (true till some extent)



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> it always wins and is recommended by digit dunno y ?


then again the best value category is targeted towards the low budget users and getting some value for money hence this recommend i gueesss


----------



## suave_guy (Feb 20, 2005)

lol....saketkutta  interesting id..

well i guess fx5200 and somewhat fx5700LE are gaining the same popularity once sis 6326 had....  and they are popular for one common reason i.e. they all su*k big time....

btw saketkutta what about the avaibility of ati cards in nepal....u can try them too if u get a good option..

geforce2 mx 400 will be nothing less then a headache..

ENjoy


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 20, 2005)

DUde the performance of the radeon 9200 is better than the fx 5200


----------



## Sourabh (Feb 20, 2005)

Fx5200 series is better than 9200 

thts y for entry level cards , nVidia is recommended

rest for mid-range/high range in INDIA Ati is preferred

so does anyone knw the cost of fx5900 cards

they were abt 15-16k when Ati 9800 pro was some 14k

and now iguess the fx5900 XT is for some les than 10 k and 9800 pro still at 13k

m not sure abt this   so dun take it seriously especially GX


----------



## saketkutta (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanx guys i tried Doom 3 and it works on low settings
and I dont like ATi cards.


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 25, 2005)

Sourabh said:
			
		

> Fx5200 series is better than 9200
> 
> thts y for entry level cards , nVidia is recommended
> 
> ...



Haa Haa      
Fx 5200's performance on AA is laughable


----------

